# Got my 336 this evening



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

First question - was some of the 336 direct wired? This one is.
I missed a tender hand rail missing on rear of tender.
Paint looks better than I expected. Needs a good clean up.
I will get a pic when the sun comes back out. LOL, might be March.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great, hope tomorrow is a good day for pictures. Some 336's were direct wired.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nope, it is a bad day. Heavy overcast and rain all day thurs and fri. A little sun sat. Sun will be the day.
Full sun and no rain.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Can't wait to see it I finally got one a month ago and I love it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, seller says this a strong runner. We shall see. He said there was no smoke but that he may have not run it enough.
It was only bench tested. It also needs a number board. No biggie. I had to replace a number board on my other 336. Maybe I can get some pics Sunday. It is not as nice as my other 336 but it is good enough for me. Glad you like your 336. They are an impressive locomotive. If I can find a pic of my other 336 I will show it here. I am not sure which SD card it is on.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry for double post. The forum or my PC was running slow and I clicked on my post again.

Al, seller says this a strong runner. We shall see. He said there was no smoke but that he may have not run it enough.
It was only bench tested. It also needs a number board. No biggie. I had to replace a number board on my other 336. Maybe I can get some pics Sunday. It is not as nice as my other 336 but it is good enough for me. Glad you like your 336. They are an impressive locomotive. If I can find a pic of my other 336 I will show it here. I am not sure which SD card it is on.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is my first 336. A nice specimen.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, I remember those picture. That 336 appears to have traction tires on the rear drivers.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

She is a beauty. I notice there is a lot more for sale recently than before. 
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I wish it did Tom. Out of the 6 northerns I now own only my newest 336 has traction tires. Traction tires really does allow engine to pull more cars. Most 336 have traction tires. Only early 336 did not have traction tires. This is an early one.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Al. It is the pride of the fleet.

You might be right about more for sale. Most are still $300.00 plus. I paid the load for this one. 425.00.
Those Hudsons are getting up in price. One with the large motor will rival a Northern.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

When you can, get a picture of the part of the tender that is missing the handrail, I may have one for you.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That would be cool flyernut. Seems it was Rear Right. I will check to make sure.
I usually check the pics better. I missed this one.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A little tip on your Northerns buddy.. AF never used jewels on those engines, they used a translucent-type paint. The paint is Tamiya X-25 clear green, and for the red Tamiya X-27 clear red.. Both colors mimic the same colors as Gilbert used..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip flyernut. I have green and red jewels. I think the right paint might look better.
Since I have 6 of these Northerns it might be worth buying the paint. It would jazz them all up.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I checked for the handrail, but I think I used it on one of my Northerns.. I do, however, have some stock that you can use to bend your own. It's maybe a .001 thinner but it should work.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought about making one. It is a small hand rail. I wonder if a paper clip might work?
Some paper clips might be too thick. But there are smaller clips. Jeff Kane does not have
pre bent hand rails but does have the straight stock.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If I have to, I will order one from Doug. I need 3 or 4 hand rails for the only K5 I have. Too many
too bend myself. The K5 might be a repaint candidate. I will need the dry transfers and I guess Doug
would be the best to get them from. Their shipping charge is high unless you order a few things from
them.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I checked on ebay for the Tamiya paint. I think the translucent part is what I liked.
I can find the X25 clear green in acrylic or enamel, but not translucent. Translucent
seems to only come in a spray can. Acrylic would be nice, water clean up. Enamel
might be harder paint when dry. Help. Mini bottles are only $2.40 plus shipping.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I checked on ebay for the Tamiya paint. I think the translucent part is what I liked.
> I can find the X25 clear green in acrylic or enamel, but not translucent. Translucent
> seems to only come in a spray can. Acrylic would be nice, water clean up. Enamel
> might be harder paint when dry. Help. Mini bottles are only $2.40 plus shipping.


The Tamiya paint is acrylic buddy, with water clean-up. The numbers I gave you are correct, and the item #'s are 81027 for the clear red, and 81025 for the clear green. And that $2.40 plus shipping is exactly what I paid for mine...Good luck...PS, it does work great, just don't put it on too thick. If it's too thick, you can dab it off, and the effect is really great.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here ya go.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, might order some tomorrow.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Green paint is ordered. I did not order the red because of no combined shipping.\The green was more important to me.


----------

